
Humble Bundle Mojam live stream - notch & co. coding for charity - mwilcox
http://www.humblebundle.com/?
======
Maxious
Someone should document how best to do a stream like this.

They seem to have a program called XSplit which lets them do picture-in-
picture camera video (wireless? laptop webcam?) and a VLC feed (to stream live
desktop video screenshots - hard to read even at 720p and no chance if they
put several on screen).

Also need how to actually run such a stream once it's setup - responding to
people on chat, switching feeds, doing hourly recaps or maybe scrolling
marquees of status.

The recaps or lack thereof are really bad at the moment - there was a meeting
about the game design but nobody explained to the camera what the outcomes
were. It's written on the conference room whiteboard but we can't see that -
maybe a rapid fire blog of decisions/milestones for people to catch up on the
code run?

~~~
VikingCoder
...you're saying they need commentators.

Like John Madden, screaming about dropped semi-colons and unprotected pointer
dereferences?

I'm pretty sure the Starcraft community has figured out how to do this right.
It's too bad they didn't invite a pro to come and make it more entertaining.

------
Swizec
I still don't understand how some people can livestream their coding and
_people watch_!

Is it because they're making games? Would it work for anything else as well?

~~~
mrspeaker
I can't understand how they put a bunch of people on a field with a ball, and
people watch.

EDIT: actually, that's a snarky comment... I'll try to add something
constructive: I absolutely LOVE watching people code - it's fascinating to see
how others approach problems (it's rarely exactly how I'd do it). But at the
same time, I'm not interested at all in watching a graphics guy creating
amazing images - spending an hour to correctly shade some backdrop. I'm all
like, "errgh, who cares about this? Get back to they guy troubleshooting his
perlin noise implementation!" ;)

~~~
Maxious
Feeling a lot better to see them googling how to make a PriorityQueue in Java
(take that algorithms class!) or misusing println to track down a deadlock in
the network code loop ;)

Would be fun to have a panel of running commentary like sport, especially for
those who can't quite see the screen or want to learn something new. The
justin.tv/twitch.tv chat is more obsessed with ponies and complaining about
lag .

------
kuahyeow
Wonder will there be an archive video after this? Live video is choppy at best
for me

edit: looks like <http://www.twitch.tv/mojang> will be the place

------
experiment0
Does anyone know if Notch has added some sort of vim key bindings to eclipse.
It looks like he can jump to the beginnings and ends of words, but I'm unsure
if this is either lag of the video, really fast arrow movement or some form of
key shortcuts.

~~~
maggit
If I understand you correctly, Ctrl+Left/Right normally does that in Windows
and Linux. Alt+Left/Right for the same thing on OS X.

~~~
kefs
It annoys me when apps don't allow this. This was one of the first keyboard
shortcuts I learned back in my first data processing class and everyone should
know it.

------
kevinh
Hopefully they open source their code after they finish. It would be fun to
see what people could do with it (since it's probably unlikely they'll be
supporting a game that's making them no money).

~~~
johncoltrane
The chat is not working right now but I've seen a link to the code about an
hour ago.

